# Identify ceiling texture pattern



## jondrainer (Sep 17, 2009)

Can any one help me with identifing this texture patern and tool used


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Its a rag lookin thing on the end of a thing.

Wet down your stuff a little and dip, smack, repeat.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I've worked in a few houses that have that on the walls...Tears up your knuckles.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

We call it a stomped ceiling around here, applied with a 6 or 8" round brush on a pole. Anyone around here sees to refer to it as a stippling brush, not sure if thats proper or not. Thin your mud out, usually around a gallon of water per 4 of green lid. Either roll mud on ceiling or spray on with a popcorn hopper. Brush guy comes behind and literally stomps the ceiling with a random pattern making sure not to spin the brush when its on the ceiling.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

stipple brush that's how I do it:thumbsup:


----------



## craddockirvin5 (8 mo ago)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Its a rag lookin thing on the end of a thing.
> 
> Wet down your stuff a little and dip, smack, repeat.





Frankawitz said:


> stipple brush that's how I do it:thumbsup:


Where would I get something like that


----------



## craddockirvin5 (8 mo ago)

Frankawitz said:


> stipple brush that's how I do it:thumbsup:


What is the staple brush


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

craddockirvin5 said:


> Where would I get something like that


At the staple a stipple brush Tradesman store. 😁 
You'll find better such advice at 

DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Magnolia Brush


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

craddockirvin5 said:


> Where would I get something like that


An antique store.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Joe Fairplay said:


> An antique store.


Same place you found this thread, Craddock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> Same place you found this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The question was asked 5 hours ago.
Give him props for resurrecting the old thread instead of starting a new one. That's internet savvy right there.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Std stipple brush. Roll on watered down mud with long nap roller, & then stomp.


----------



## wes burton (8 mo ago)

jondrainer said:


> Can any one help me with identifing this texture patern and tool used


Rose bloom is what its called it is not a stiple brush pattern which are linear lines the brush is usually flattened out and looks like a bow tie lowes and menards sells them.


----------

